# Orange Marmalade



## MrCinos (Oct 17, 2011)

*Orange Marmalade*





> What happens to a female vampire trying to live a normal school life when she meets the most popular boy in school and nips his neck?



*Online*:​
Another decent Web-manhwa. Vampires are hated and oppressed minority there so they try not to stand out from common people and so does main character and her family. 

Main heroine is a bit too much of an emo for my tastes but secondary characters and humour made up for it in my case. Recent development is also pretty interesting, at least someone finally learned about her nature..


----------



## Kirito (Oct 17, 2011)

Will I really like this? It's like another Kimi no Todoke with a vampire twist.


----------



## Ender (Oct 21, 2011)

GAHHHHHHHHHH MORE PPL NEED TO READ THIS SHIT!!   the last few chaps have been CRAZY


----------



## Kirito (Oct 22, 2011)

I've read all the chapters. Is there another one out?


----------



## Kei (Oct 22, 2011)

Love this manga!!!


----------



## MrCinos (Oct 23, 2011)

36th chapter:


----------



## Ender (Oct 23, 2011)

need...more...marmalade!!!


----------



## Kirito (Oct 24, 2011)

I want to retract my previous statement. It's interesting, but that's it. The whole vampire act and keeping it a secret is overused IMO.


----------



## Ender (Oct 24, 2011)

how is it overused?


----------



## Kirito (Oct 24, 2011)

Hmm, where I come from, the novels from here almost always use the same plot you'd find in works like Orange Marmalade. Just my personal experience and bias thinking.


----------



## Ender (Oct 24, 2011)

AH OK   cause i haven't seen or read nething like it, so i was like "what is he talking about....O_o"


----------



## Smoke (Oct 24, 2011)

Someone finally made a thread for this.


I really love this manga/wha.




Can't wait for the Orange head to burst out crying in front of Mari asking for forgiveness and shit.

But not before Ma ri tells that guy that she's a vampire and he accepts her.



Oh yea, this is Korean so I never actually bother learning their names. So I just describe them instead.


----------



## Ender (Oct 24, 2011)

you learned Ma Ri's


----------



## Smoke (Oct 25, 2011)

Main character.


She's the only one I know.


I read Noblesse as well.


After 200+ chaps, I still can't tell you the main people's names besides Rai,  Franky and everyone else who doesn't have a Korean name


----------



## Ender (Oct 25, 2011)

rofl thats horrible


----------



## zapman (Nov 1, 2011)

new chapter is out, was pretty good


----------



## MrCinos (Nov 5, 2011)

38th chapter:


----------



## Kirito (Nov 6, 2011)

That redhead is still a bitch. I can't believe her.


----------



## Ender (Nov 6, 2011)

nah she isn't a bitch  she's still processing the news  and im sure she'll come around


----------



## Ender (Nov 13, 2011)

see what i mean


----------



## Kirito (Nov 14, 2011)

My mom said the same thing with Muslims.

Yet the Muslims I meet are good people.

I even got one as a girlfriend.

I was ambushed by some one time, but we had numbers, so yeah.


----------



## Ender (Nov 18, 2011)

she smiled


----------



## MrCinos (Nov 20, 2011)

40th chapter:


Part 1 end.

I already dislike new character and cringing at the thought of love triangle. Maybe he'll go for the guy though


----------



## Ender (Nov 20, 2011)

id lmao if that happened  but i dont think she'll like the vamp guy


----------



## Kirito (Nov 21, 2011)

Love triangle? I didn't see anything honestly.


----------



## MrCinos (Nov 21, 2011)

You think that new vampire won't have any romantic fellings towards main heroine? I think it's pretty obvious. The chances that he would be only an aquantaince or a friend are slim IMO.

I doubt she would like him though, but she may convince herself that it's better to be with vampire than with human, at least for some time.


----------



## Kirito (Nov 21, 2011)

Oh you were talking about a previous chapter.


----------



## zapman (Nov 21, 2011)

^^nah this chapter, the last few panels some new vampire ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) appeared.


----------



## Kirito (Nov 21, 2011)

Really? I didn't see it.

EDIT: Oh there he is. Cashing in on the Breaking Dawn movie I would imagine.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 22, 2011)

Riddle me this Batman:

What did the chick say to the other chick when the hen laid an orange instead of an egg?

Look at the orange marmalade


----------



## Ender (Dec 5, 2011)

Enjoy


----------



## yo586 (Dec 5, 2011)

Still good, but author is going to have to add something more to the relationship soon or else it will start wearing stale for me . . . Little add ons like the blonde girl getting jealous are not going to cut it.

I predict that the main guy's good orange haired friend from another school knows the main character is a vampire, and will tell him just as things are looking like happy ending.


----------



## Ender (Dec 9, 2011)

Blondie is here  bitch better not interfere


----------



## zapman (Dec 9, 2011)

for some reason i don't think he will be going for the girl lol


----------



## Ender (Dec 11, 2011)

so the teacher knows this guy  and maybe she'll think its who Ma Ri likes?


----------



## Ender (Dec 18, 2011)

I REFUSE THAT BULL****


----------



## Nightwish (Dec 18, 2011)

Fiance, really? 

Putting it on hold for now.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Dec 18, 2011)

There is no romance without a proper triangle


----------



## Ender (Jan 1, 2012)

there's not going to be a damn triangle  friggen asshole ...


----------



## Ender (Jan 8, 2012)

well fuck


----------



## Kirito (Jan 8, 2012)

I don't like the direction of this story at all.


----------



## Nightwish (Jan 8, 2012)

I don't even...  



zapman said:


> for some reason i don't think he will be going for the girl lol



 Just lol.


----------



## Ender (Feb 3, 2012)

OOOMMMMMMMMMMMFFFFFFFFFFFFGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG      




FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF


----------



## Smoke (Feb 4, 2012)

This chapter gave me a boner.


True story


----------



## Kirito (Feb 5, 2012)

They kissed. Hmm.


----------



## Ender (Feb 22, 2012)

here comes the tough love


----------



## Nightwish (Feb 22, 2012)

Ouch, friendzoned.


----------



## Ender (Apr 28, 2012)

shit just got real LOL OMG i can't wait for next week's chapter


----------



## MrCinos (Jun 1, 2012)

It's getting annoying how long Ma Ri has been thinking that the guy won't accept the fact she is vampire. Even though she already has two positive examples from her friends. She has to blind to not see that the guy isn't the type to be phased by it.

Can't wait for this boring revelation to come and pass already.


----------



## Ender (Jun 1, 2012)

have you read the latest chapter?


----------



## MrCinos (Jun 1, 2012)

Yeah, but nothing really surprising there. I hope that blonde girl's intentions backfire somehow. Although the whole school will have to learn about Ma Ri being vampire. 

I just wish this subplot ends faster, it's the most boring one for me in this manhwa.


----------



## Ender (Jun 1, 2012)

its a slow progress true but these types of manga/manwha are generally like that XD


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jun 2, 2012)

This might have already come up but whats the deal with the green haired guy's flashback, you know the whole "monster" comment.


----------



## MrCinos (Jun 6, 2012)

is out.


----------



## Ender (Jun 6, 2012)

i read  and was like "DO NOT TRUST HIM MA RI!!"


----------



## MrCinos (Jun 6, 2012)

I dislike that white-haired vampire and even more dislike the fact that the author would most probably turn him into a sympathetic character soon, which Ma Ri herself would began to like (at least as a friend).

This manhwa lacks vampire hunters for such kind of characters


----------



## Ender (Jun 6, 2012)

^where is your set from?  and also, i'm sure something will come up in later chaps


----------



## MrCinos (Jun 6, 2012)

-Ender- said:


> ^where is your set from?


It's from .


----------



## Ender (Jun 6, 2012)

thanks  will rep when i can again


----------



## MrCinos (Jun 13, 2012)

is out.


----------



## Ender (Jun 13, 2012)

vamp is asshole, he has  good points but to be so negative is just dumb. i wonder what ma ri is planning... i hope it goes well for her


----------



## Robin (Jun 26, 2012)

*subscribes* so a new chapter is on the way huh 


hey Sencho


----------



## Ender (Jun 27, 2012)

ur late Robin!


----------



## Ender (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## Robin (Jun 28, 2012)

-Ender- said:


> ur late Robin!



huh? what? the cake was eaten? nuuuuuuuuu 



but the chapter DAWWWWWWWWWWWW T______T Jae Min is so sweet!


----------



## Ender (Nov 5, 2012)

its not coming back till jan 2013


----------



## Ender (Jan 19, 2013)

ITSSSSSSSSS BAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAACK


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Jan 21, 2013)

Finally!!! Can't believe the last one was back on July.


----------



## Robin (Jan 21, 2013)

sooooo exciting! such a sweet chapter    I'm starting to like that white haired guy (forgot all the names over the break )


----------



## Morglay (Aug 12, 2013)

So yeah this is up to 96 in the scans if anyone is still following: Chapter 96 - Letter (1)


*Spoiler*: __ 



I would say burn the redhead bully alive, yet it seems unsuitable for the setting of the world/tone of the series. Fuck it, yolo: BURN IT! BURN IT WITH THE FLAMES OF HELL! MUHAHAHA! 
*Spoiler*: __ 



*Doesn't actually care.*


----------



## Luciana (Dec 3, 2013)

I bump this thread, from the depths of hell, to comment about an interesting development
The author has asked the translators to stop translating this comic. 
I wonder if this will create a domino effect.


----------



## Mizura (Dec 3, 2013)

Yeah. I was all like, "C'mon, Baek Mari, Tell him. Don't let the story go down the predictable road of "Just before you tell him, he finds out a bad way." Aww no, there it goes. Jaemin, don't you Dare go down the predictable "I will be a hissy prick now, but reflect on my ways and repent later on." Awwww man, no, there it goes again.  I'm dropping this. "

And all those generic evil classmates and parents.  Just tell them "We used to be feared, but we're nothing but a persecuted endangered species now.  " 'kay? That should convert at least a bunch of people.


----------



## Luciana (Dec 3, 2013)

Oh yes  
It's hilarious how afraid the classmates are of vampires 
I do think the author realized that, because the argument "but normal humans kill more people than vampires" was used this last chapter.


I have never liked Jaemin. I find him uninteresting


----------



## Mizura (Dec 4, 2013)

Did the comic say that?  Took it long enough.

Jaemin is such a flat character. >_>


----------



## Luciana (Dec 21, 2013)

Regarding today's chapter.

*Spoiler*: __ 



It would have seen such a good ending if Jaemin didn't save her in time, and she died
At the very least, it would have become interesting. How bullying ended up driving someone to suicide, for being something they cannot control and stuff. 
Buuut, of course that won't happen here.


----------



## Ender (Jan 2, 2014)

Chapter 119 just came out. It's the Last Chapter


----------



## rajin (Jan 3, 2014)

*119 english
Sage King*


----------

